# Back in Sunny Spain.



## spigot

Just got in from even sunnier Morocco,
Anyone down here?
I see a few are in Portugal, we don't go there now as we like to swim & much prefer the Med.
We are slowly wandering up the coast, WC'ing, called in at the free aire recommended by loulou at La Linea to empty & fill up with water.
Had 3 days at Torreguadiaro but stayed in the town as the beach location was overrun with film crews.
Now at a favourite little bolt-hole in Malaga.
Can't decide where to head to next. Maybe Ronda, Antequera or Archidona, want to be where they celebrate Easter week.
Even the smallest villages put on a spectacular bash, the Spanish really know how to party.


----------



## spigot

Having trouble getting out of Malaga, in great position on sea-front, under palm trees full of noisy parrots with clean toilets nearby.
It's total chaos in town with the Holy Week processions, I like the way the Spanish celebrate, they go to church & then hit the bars & get rat-arsed.
The crowds here are almost totally Spanish which is refreshing, I heard just one American accent all day yesterday.
Just been swimming, water temp 19deg, but still felt cold.


----------



## wineciccio

if you are parked up under palm trees with parrots flying in and out I would move if I were you, you just don't know how hard it is to remove their **** from your camper's roof, I had that in Cambrils some years ago, it took me more than a week to remove it.:cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## phillybarbour

Sounds like a great trip have fun.


----------



## spigot

wineciccio said:


> if you are parked up under palm trees with parrots flying in and out I would move if I were you, you just don't know how hard it is to remove their **** from your camper's roof, I had that in Cambrils some years ago, it took me more than a week to remove it.:cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:



I know exactly what you mean.
Yesterday, about a dozen of the buggers must have dive-bombed the van simultaneously $hitting, it's even on the tyres.
I'll put up with the problem as it's a great location
Have to call into the nearest Repsol & hot power wash the van.
That's when I drag myself away from here!.


----------



## jennyp19

*Torrox*

No im not being rude - good Wilding spot at edge of Torrox. That's where we are slightly north of Malaga - staying for a couple of nights. There's a Repsl garage with good van wash and laundrette on 340 as you come up from Malaga.


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> No im not being rude - good Wilding spot at edge of Torrox. That's where we are slightly north of Malaga - staying for a couple of nights. There's a Repsl garage with good van wash and laundrette on 340 as you come up from Malaga.



We are heading for a WC spot south of Torrox, it's on the dunes behind a black sand beach.
Don't know the co-ords, the missus saw it as we were heading out of Malaga last year.
But we've got to tear ourselves away from Malaga first.
Love to meet up for a beer.


----------



## spigot

Still in Malaga, good swimming, great showers & clean toilets, might as well stay here than off roughing it elsewhere. 
We have been watching some of the Holy Week processions.......amazing! 
The religious floats (or Thrones), some weighing up to 5 tonnes are carried by up to 260 bearers.
It has been quite hot today 29 deg, tomorrow 32 deg, not conducive for travelling, so I will prob stay here for a bit.


----------



## spigot

Sunny Spain
Malaga festivities.


----------



## spigot

Finally left Malaga, called in at Repsol station at Torre del Mar to wash parrot s**t off van, also did mound of washing at the laundrette.
Now wilding on the dunes behind a black sand beach at El Morche west of Torrox. Marguerite spotted it driving from Malaga last year.
A great location, the usual no-camping signs, Guardia & Policia patrol regularly. Fresh water is available from the beach showers & cassettes can be emptied if you've got a strong enough hook to raise a Saneamiento cover.
Can go on POIs if not already on there.
Co-ords 36.734545 -3.983053
With no mountains or high rise monstrosities, can get 12 hours of sunshine here.


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> Finally left Malaga, called in at Repsol station at Torre del Mar to wash parrot s**t off van, also did mound of washing at the laundrette.
> Now wilding on the dunes behind a black sand beach at El Morche west of Torrox. Marguerite spotted it driving from Malaga last year.
> A great location, the usual no-camping signs, Guardia & Policia patrol regularly. Fresh water is available from the beach showers & cassettes can be emptied if you've got a strong enough hook to raise a Saneamiento cover.
> Can go on POIs if not already on there.
> Co-ords 36.734545 -3.983053
> With no mountains or high rise monstrosities, can get 12 hours of sunshine here.



I looked at this spot on my coastal POI tour. The access road to the eastern end of the beach clearly prohibits access by motorhomes. So I didn't add this to the POIs. Is that the access route that you used?


----------



## jennyp19

We biked down there on Saturday - wondered if that's were you had seen. Only a couple of miles from where we are. Might have a ride down and see you in the afternoon


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> I looked at this spot on my coastal POI tour. The access road to the eastern end of the beach clearly prohibits access by motorhomes. So I didn't add this to the POIs. Is that the access route that you used?



The access road had a MH symbol in a red circle but didn't have the Red Cross through it, in my book that means it's allowed.
The car park at the end of the beach road where the toilets & foot showers are has a No Parking sign????.
I think some of these Spanish signs have to be taken with a pinch of salt..
As mentioned, Police & Giardia patrol, but they don't normally take action unless there's a complaint 
As there's not many miserable expats here, only Saurkrauts, that's no likely to happen.


----------



## jennyp19

Called down to see you earlier - did you get note we left. 

There is only one way down there - it looks like the proper route was blocked by the people building unfinished hotel.  Lots of locals used the beach at the weekend.


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> Called down to see you earlier - did you get note we left.
> 
> There is only one way down there - it looks like the proper route was blocked by the people building unfinished hotel.  Lots of locals used the beach at the weekend.



Hi Jen,
          Sorry to have missed you, we were shopping & drinking.
We are also heading for Nerja, we normally stay for a couple of days at Playa Burriana.
Whereabouts are you aiming for?.


----------



## QFour

*In Zafra South West Spain A66*

Having a great run down .. It's a bit warm 33 Degrees this afternoon .. Heading towards El Rocio next & then up the Mediterranean side of Spain ..:dance:


----------



## QFour

spigot said:


> The access road had a MH symbol in a red circle but didn't have the Red Cross through it, in my book that means it's allowed



Whatever's in the RED Circle is Prohibited. They don't put a cross through it .. :cool1:

..


----------



## spigot

QFour said:


> Whatever's in the RED Circle is Prohibited. They don't put a cross through it .. :cool1:
> ..



I think you are wrong here.
I have just googled Spanish No Parking Signs. 
They show a diagonal red line through the circle.
In this case the signs on the access road show a tent or a caravan with diagonal red line across the circle
But not the MH image.
So in my book, it's allowed,


----------



## Fletch6

.


----------



## jennyp19

Fletch6 said:


> What's a Saneamiento cover?



Sewerage drain cover


----------



## jennyp19

Anyone going to Torrox, we can heartily recommend Cafeteria Javier.  Pork escalope with creamy mushroom sauce, salad and chips, one of the best meals I've tasted for a long while. €7.5.  Coffee €1.1. Even John thought it was better than his Bacon, 2 fried eggs chips and salad for €4.75. Along with the best wifi connection we've come across for a while - it's well worth a visit.  We'll be back. ��


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> I think you are wrong here.
> I have just googled Spanish No Parking Signs.
> They show a diagonal red line through the circle.
> In this case the signs on the access road show a tent or a caravan with diagonal red line across the circle
> But not the MH image.
> So in my book, it's allowed,



Have a look here:

Prohibitive & Restrictive Road Signs | Auto Europe


----------



## spigot

Can't do links but another site I googled, it showed a red diagonal line across the circle. 
Anyway, I noticed the MH image on the access road was not in a red circle but in a square.
Also if you approach from the roundabout there are no apparent restriction notices.
Also yesterday, patrols from Guardia & Policia took no notice, even when two Spanish vans & a large French MH towing a quad bike turned up .


----------



## spigot

*Not-so-Stealth-Van*

French van wilding at Nerja,
The other unusual feature, it has a full size domestic cooker!


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> French van wilding at Nerja,
> The other unusual feature, it has a full size domestic cooker!



Love those stealth vans!


----------



## spigot

I had a sea view before this Frog turned up at Carboneras.
The van is a Globebus Integral. 
Any nearer & it would be integral!


----------



## spigot

Yesterday, I noticed dozens of W/C spots along the coast from Mojacar to Aguilas, too many to mention, just do the drive & take your pick. 
We didn't stop, too early in the day.
Also, I noticed a brand new "Area de Servicio de Autocaravanas" on the left hand side of road,
It wasn't there last year.
I can't remember the exact location as I was trying to keep the van on road in the high winds.
Someone on here will be able to pinpoint it.


----------



## jennyp19

How far have you got?  We moved  - across the 'field' at Torrox. Quite happy staying put. We were going to move on Tuesday - haven't decided which Tuesday yet   Rained during the night and I think I just heard thunder. Oh well another bike ride and back to cafe con letche and tapas. It's a hard life but someone has to keep up the good work.


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> Yesterday, I noticed dozens of W/C spots along the coast from Mojacar to Aguilas, too many to mention, just do the drive & take your pick.
> We didn't stop, too early in the day.
> Also, I noticed a brand new "Area de Servicio de Autocaravanas" on the left hand side of road,
> It wasn't there last year.
> I can't remember the exact location as I was trying to keep the van on road in the high winds.
> Someone on here will be able to pinpoint it.



There are many POIs along the stretch of the coast that you mention.

The aire that you mention may well be at Calarreona just to the south west of Aguilas. This is in the POIs.


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> How far have you got?  We moved  - across the 'field' at Torrox. Quite happy staying put. We were going to move on Tuesday - haven't decided which Tuesday yet   Rained during the night and I think I just heard thunder. Oh well another bike ride and back to cafe con letche and tapas. It's a hard life but someone has to keep up the good work.



The day we met you, (I've lost track, don't even know what day it is) we went to Nerja, stayed 2 nights, (I think).
As weather was crap, we drove to Carboneras for 1 night & then on to La Azhoia.
We are now at L'Albir where we'll stay for a few days, then on to Javea, where we'll over-eat at Scallops.
Then we will look in at Cullera, then think about heading north, via San Sebastián for more eating.


----------



## craig9760

spigot said:


> Just got in from even sunnier Morocco,
> Anyone down here?
> I see a few are in Portugal, we don't go there now as we like to swim & much prefer the Med.
> We are slowly wandering up the coast, WC'ing, called in at the free aire recommended by loulou at La Linea to empty & fill up with water.
> Had 3 days at Torreguadiaro but stayed in the town as the beach location was overrun with film crews.
> Now at a favourite little bolt-hole in Malaga.
> Can't decide where to head to next. Maybe Ronda, Antequera or Archidona, want to be where they celebrate Easter week.
> Even the smallest villages put on a spectacular bash, the Spanish really know how to party.



Sounds a great trip,,,, have fun.....:wave:


----------



## spigot

Just been watching El Clasico in a noisy Spanish bar with noisy Spaniards.
Great atmosphere.


----------



## jennyp19

How far north are you now. We had a night at Almerimar  after tootling along N340a. For anyone  travelling along this coast - use the N340a. Really scenic and quiet  - apart from the bits you can't see over the plastic.  Taken a detour to spend a night or two at Cabo de Gata.


----------



## Byronic

jennyp19 said:


> How far north are you now. We had a night at Almerimar  after tootling along N340a. For anyone  travelling along this coast - use the N340a. Really scenic and quiet  - apart from the bits you can't see over the plastic.  Taken a detour to spend a night or two at Cabo de Gata.



Yes, the effing plastic, almost impossible to ignore.
Not so many years ago the N340 was the only major road, nowadays it's 'the road' to use for the ambling motorhomer, most of the traffic of course is on the A7.
The El Ejido region apparently has one of the highest per capita incomes in the EU (if not the highest), the price they pay for this is an eyesore ocean of plastic crap. I'm sure the figures fail to take into account the immigrant labour population. A drive down some of the access roads to the huertas show 3rd world existence for a lot of these people that's the reality of the 'real Spain' for them. A world away from the Almerimar fantasy a couple of kms. away!!


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> How far north are you now. We had a night at Almerimar  after tootling along N340a. For anyone  travelling along this coast - use the N340a. Really scenic and quiet  - apart from the bits you can't see over the plastic.  Taken a detour to spend a night or two at Cabo de Gata.



We are now at Calpe, drove here yesterday from L'Albir, it's been pi$$ing with rain all day.
Wild camping is tolerated here, loads of side roads to park in, loads of German & French vans taking advantage.
We will then head for Javea & then for Cullera, maybe via Simat,
Then will start for north of Spain, San Sebastián for a few days, & then  France (maybe).


----------



## spigot

Now at Cullera, driven here from Simat, it was getting far too hot inland.
There's only about 30 vans here, we're on one of the large concrete aprons with unrestricted views from our side door, but out the back it resembles a campsite.
Most on this section are Brits with not a green "W" in sight, most of them have not heard of the WC forum, & those who have, say it is too campsite & club orientated.
We will soon start heading north, I've booked for the Orkneys & don't want to miss that.
Can anyone pinpoint the water Fuente, I believe it's up the river over the 2nd bridge somewhere?.


----------



## Canalsman

You'll find it's in the Iberia POIs ...


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> Most on this section are Brits with not a green "W" in sight, most of them have not heard of the WC forum, & those who have, say it is too campsite & club orientated.



I would say we were just the opposite! Where did they get that impression?


----------



## jennyp19

spigot said:


> Now at Cullera, driven here from Simat, it was getting far too hot inland.
> There's only about 30 vans here, we're on one of the large concrete aprons with unrestricted views from our side door, but out the back it resembles a campsite.
> Most on this section are Brits with not a green "W" in sight, most of them have not heard of the WC forum, & those who have, say it is too campsite & club orientated.
> We will soon start heading north, I've booked for the Orkneys & don't want to miss that.
> Can anyone pinpoint the water Fuente, I believe it's up the river over the 2nd bridge somewhere?.



Along riverside not far from Guardia Civil. Sorry not got coordinates.


----------



## Canalsman

jennyp19 said:


> Along riverside not far from Guardia Civil. Sorry not got coordinates.



As posted above, it's in the POIs ...

39.16154, -0.25671


----------



## jennyp19

Came across our first wild camper members yesterday. We haven't got a sticker now and neither have they. He'd been told about it by someone else and joined - he has the app but didn't realise there was such a thriving website - he does now  and hopefully he will join in.  He didn't realise that the app covered Spain and was amazed when I showed him how many places there are nearby.


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> You'll find it's in the Iberia POIs ...



I haven't got the Iberia POIs, I can't even understand the instructions to download them.


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> As posted above, it's in the POIs ...
> 
> 39.16154, -0.25671



Thanks Chris, got it now.
I came here loaded up with water from Simat but one of the Brits asked me for the location.


----------



## vwalan

coming to cullera along the coast from the north ,if you turn left and head for the lighthouse or faro , there are taps along that road . its a great view from up there as well . then drop down past all the hotels go to the big roundabout turn left and head for platja st antoni .


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> I haven't got the Iberia POIs, I can't even understand the instructions to download them.



You can access the POIs online using the POI Map link at the top of the page. You don't need to download them ...


----------



## spigot

I tried the map logo top of page on my iPhone. 
Just got the map, no POIs


----------



## Canalsman

It takes a while to load especially if you're abroad and roaming.

Please try again and give it a good minute or two ...


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> It takes a while to load especially if you're abroad and roaming.
> 
> Please try again and give it a good minute or two ...



Tried many times, I keep getting the message " Sorry the POI files didn't install properly, please try again"


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> Tried many times, I keep getting the message " Sorry the POI files didn't install properly, please try again"



That message is from the WC app rather than accessing the online map from the website.

Try the online map by clicking here:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/POIMap.php

Regarding the app, please retry downloading the POI data again. If you're unsure how to do this, or how to use the app, the instructions are here:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...tions/43019-wild-camping-app-version-2-a.html

If redownloading the POIs doesn't work, uninstall the app and start again following the instructions detailed above.


----------



## spigot

I've re-installed the app, it's asking for the activation code, what the hell is that?
Also, I can't access those links on my phone.


----------



## Wooie1958

Go to the POI Download page and your " unique " ( *APP activation code is :* ****** ) will be shown there.


----------



## spigot

Where do I find the POI download page, is it on the forum?


----------



## Canalsman

You will find the link at the right hand side of the home page of this web site ...

Or click here:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/POI-DOWNLOAD.php


----------



## Wooie1958

Have you found it / are you sorted now   ?


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> You will find the link at the right hand side of the home page of this web site ...
> 
> Or click here:
> 
> https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/POI-DOWNLOAD.php



That won't come up on my phone.


----------



## Canalsman

Please describe what happens ... or perhaps doesn't!


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> Please describe what happens ... or perhaps doesn't!



I click on the link & nothing happens .


----------



## Stanski

*Jealous*

Two reasons:
1,  You're travelling around Iberia.
2,  You've got a phone.

Enjoy them


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> I click on the link & nothing happens .



Sorry but I'm at a loss.

Clearly you have an internet connection because you're posting on here. I assume you're clicking the link on the same device that you're using to post on here ...

I will ask Phil if he can suggest anything.


----------



## Wooie1958

View attachment 53773


Try one of these two options

1, At the top of the Home Page just under the Wild Camping logo there is * POI Download*, click on that.

2, On the right hand side of the Home Page in the *Site Navigation *section there is also *POI Downloads* ( 3rd one down ) click that.

One of them should take you to the correct page which will have your unique APP activation code on it.


----------



## phillybarbour

Sounds like a great tip.


----------



## spigot

Thanks Wooie, got the activation code, put it into phone, was informed device activated.
But, went to map, no POIs, just my location.


----------



## Admin

spigot said:


> Thanks Wooie, got the activation code, put it into phone, was informed device activated.
> But, went to map, no POIs, just my location.



Have you clicked on the icon of the "man holding a flag" then switched on the "custom" POI set?


----------



## Wooie1958

You have to turn on the ones you want, tap the little man with the flag and choose which set and tap OK.

Ah, Admin can type faster then me  :scared:


----------



## spigot

Tapped man with flag, tapped custom POIs & OK.
Still no POIs on map.
How do they show themselves?


----------



## Wooie1958

First of all tap the big green W and Check for POI updates.

Then try moving the slider from 50 square miles to 300 square miles and then OK.

They show themselves as letters, AC, AF, LU, LR, OU, OR, etc. etc.


----------



## spigot

Done all that. I'm now getting "POI files did not install properly, Try again?."
I've tried again & again & again.
I don't think that I'm meant to have these, I've done OK so far without them, but it would be nice to check.


----------



## spigot

Hooray it worked.
Tapped "Try Again" for 20mins" & it eventually downloaded.
I was in hotel bar, they might have had strong WiFi.
Thanks guys.

PS. Can't post likes or thanks as I'm using the forum app on my phone.


----------



## spigot

Not so sunny in North Spain.
Now in San Sebastián, came here to escape the heat but it's been raining stair-rods for last 2 days.


----------



## spigot

Still in San Sebastián, the 'Food Capital' of Spain.
We always stay at the car park on the east headland with clean toilets, it costs during the day but it's central. A short walk to the beach & the bars & restaurants in the old town.
Weather is getting hot again, have been swimming, sea temp is 18deg, cooler than Med but refreshing.
Have to leave soon, running out of dosh, can't leave the exotic food alone.


----------



## spigot

View from car park.
That futuristic metal building in the other photo is "state of the art" toilets.


----------



## spigot

Tapas on bar in our local pub!


----------

